# daytona bike week



## biker (Feb 9, 2011)

can anyone recomend a campground for bike week, full hook up, 45 ft toyhauler it doesnt have to be right in daytona first time going to bike week with the toyhauler , thanks


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week



International RV Park, 866-261-3698. Daytona Beach KOA. Town & Country RV Park, Nova Family Campground. PA International RV Park. Rose Bay Travel Park. Harris Village Adult RV Park, 386-673-0494. Sunshine Holiday RV Resort, 877-277-8738. Anywhere from 2.5 to 11 mile from Daytona Beach. 

I have never been to any of these. I got the names off of my GPS. If you need more names let me know. Sorry I only have a couple of phone numbers. Have fun.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Bring lots of money...from what I have heard!


----------



## akjimny (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Neal, if you want loud and rowdy (but no hookups or amenities) try the Cabbage Patch.  I'll be there at bike week, but for me it's a day trip - ride out early in the morning - back home before too late at night.  Not taking the motorhome this year, maybe next year.  We'll see.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Jim how far of a ride do you have from your camp to Daytona?  If you don't mind I would like to see the route you will be taking.  I used to tour on a R90/6 BMW but laid it down near Forsythe MT on I-94.  Spent about a month in the hospital.  When I went to buy a new one the wife said NO WAY.  So as normal the wife got her way again.  Enjoy your day at Daytona.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Steve - from my house in Sebring to Daytona is about 150 miles one-way.  From Sebring go due North on US27 to I4, then East to Daytona.  We generally start out around 0600, get breakfast on the road, and are in Daytona by 1000.  That gives us five or six hours to see all the sights we want to see and get back home at a decent hour.  I toyed with the idea for taking the motorhome over but Boss Lady's health isn't the greatest and I would be nervous being away that long - and she won't go just to be stuck in the motorhome all day.  So it will be a day trip for me.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

How bad will the traffic on I-4 be?  Looks like a nice ride.  For some reason I thought you were closer to the Atlantic.  In 2000 I spent a week bass fishing on that big lake south of you.  I can't remember how to spell the name of it.  Oakachokee????  Shoot my memory has left with nash.   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Steve I believe that lake you are talking about is called, LAKE OKEECHOBEE. I know there is some great bass fishing down there


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Yes great fishing.  First time I seen a gaiter.  I could not believe the yacht's that would go to the Altantic from the Gulf through that lake.  Now those are a RV.  One had come down the Mississippi from Minnosota.

When I get rich that will be the first trip I make.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Setve aer yuo syaing i'ev lsot my meromy :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

Well I thought it was you nash but I think I forgot.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

well I just remembered that I forgot to remember that I forgot something or did I forget something that I thought I remembered


----------



## Triple E (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: daytona bike week

AMEN, I understand that brother.   :approve:


----------



## Billieg (Feb 28, 2011)

RE: daytona bike week

Hey, when you get into Daytona beach on A1A turn right and go 1 mile. You will see a 7-11. the 7-11 owner will let you park in the back for $20. It is a big lot with palm trees and he will give you water and electric as well. See ya there!


----------

